# Staying Logged In



## koko22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi ladies. I have a slight problem. I come to the site, log in and go about my business. If I stay inactive for roughly ten minutes I have to re-log in. Is there a way that I can stay logged in for longer without always having to re-enter my name and password? Thanks.


----------



## txnatural409 (Sep 6, 2009)

You have to check the box right next to where you put your information that says 'Remember Me'. You can't miss it.

And if you use Firefox, you can set it to where Firefox stores your username & password so you won't have to type it in also.

HTH!


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Sep 6, 2009)

When you get ready to log in with your user name and password there is a box that says "Remember me".Click the box and you will stay logged in.


----------



## koko22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Lol...I have tried both of those things...I do use Firefox and I still get kicked off after some minutes of inactivity.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 6, 2009)

koko22 said:


> Lol...I have tried both of those things...I do use Firefox and I still get kicked off after some minutes of inactivity.



*The same thing happens to me...it just started last week.  "Remember Me" is always checked but if I am not "active" on the site for several minutes and then try become "active" I have to log-in again. I thought it was just my internet browser acting up...but I see that I am not the only one with this issue.*


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 6, 2009)

ladies who use Firefox.....

the upgrade (or version 3.5.2) has a problem w/ cookies & preferences/options.  the same thing was happening to me.

i had to do a backup of my faves/bookmarks then i uninstalled EVERYTHING firefox and re-installed firefox. then re-installed my bookmarks/faves.

now it works perfectly! 

try it and see if this solves the problem


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 6, 2009)

My home laptop is fine but the same thing happens at work. The only difference i notice is that i don't give the work computer permission to save my password by microsoft explorer. Do you think that has something to do with it?


----------



## koko22 (Sep 6, 2009)

1star...thanks...before I try your method does anyone have something easier? LOL...sigh, I guess I know what I have to do!


----------



## Laela (Sep 7, 2009)

Interesting.. well I tend to get logged off when I'm in the middle of typing a post... I take it that counts as inactivity??


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 8, 2009)

same thing happens to me.  It started a few weeks ago.  If I'm inactive a few minutes I have to log back in.  I find myself doing this about 10 times per setting.  I think mine is less than 10minutes; maybe every 5minutes


----------



## koko22 (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah...i'm just going to use Safari from now on...


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 10, 2009)

mozilla did an upgrade to 3.5.3 (*** today) so maybe for the firefox users this may fix the prob and u may not have to uninstall/reinstall.

i don't like safari, but maybe i'll give it another try.


----------



## sevetlana (Sep 28, 2009)

Google chrome works fine for moi..


----------

